# Advice for on-line witness?



## beej6 (Nov 11, 2006)

Brothers,

I seek your wisdom in the following matter. I am considering re-joining an online discussion board which I have belonged to off and on in the past. My specific goal was to be an apologist on the Christianity forum of that board, which by their own definition was not meant to be 'exclusive' (!). Needless to say, there were just a few true believers on that board.

If I rejoin, I have an idea to approach it differently, and that is to present the gospel (what an original idea). I may even not deliberately not engage in other discussions (except for introductions) but perhaps start one thread and concentrate my efforts there. I had a idea about beginning an actual Bible study online - doing an overview of a book. I'm currently studying Hebrews, so I think that would be an interesting book to start with, but I wonder if you all would have other suggestions for which book to start with. (I suppose if I wanted to make a splash, I could use Revelation, but wow!) Perhaps the Gospel of John would be a popular choice as well.


----------



## Vytautas (Nov 11, 2006)

I would like to know the web address of the discussion board. Also if you want a book to start with, I suggest Genesis because it is the book of beginings and you want to start somewhere.


----------



## reformedman (Nov 11, 2006)

Vytautas said:


> ............ I suggest Genesis because it is the book of beginings and you want to start somewhere.



Although you need a lot of Genesis to understand all of true faith, I believe if your intention is only the gospel then perhaps chapter 3 of Genesis, but yes I would agree with you that the book of John is a good choice. There is plenty of misconceptions there to make giving the gospel not only practical but also interesting. The misunderstandings of John chapter 3, 6, and 10 are enough to keep interest going on your posts. 
Also, I'd recommend that your posts on that forum be very organized so that people will know to expect a clear reading (if it's attractive, they'll look forward to more readings). Use very clear subject lines, for example, "*John 10:14-29 Two groups are distinguished in v.15 and v.26*". And also use an outline format with bold and underline fonting. 
All of these are simple and obvious but I just thought I'd say them in case it'll help make it clearer. May God help you in this endeavor.


I'd also like to know the url of this forum board.


----------

